# New gaggia cubika....problems



## jimmy (Jul 28, 2009)

hello all,

I have just bought a gaggia cubika and must say I am so far a little disapointed. The problem I am having is lack of crema and much too fast extraction.

I grind beans using a burr grinder and have tried all different methods of tamping etc but still no joy.

I used to have a delonghi machine and produced consistently good espresso's using the same beans and grinder.

I have noticed the gaggia basket is a lot wider than the ones i was used to using.

Any suggestions??

James


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi James

Sounds like under-dosing.

Slightly over-fill the basket, level off with your finger, then tamp.

The beans you use will also have an effect.

Where are you based?


----------



## jimmy (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Glenn, I think you maybe right, will have to give it a test!,

I am in gloucestershire.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 28, 2009)

Well it seems the dose was the main problem...... so much for weighing and measuring!, The quality is definately improving although I am still mastering getting just enough coffee in the basket without overfilling it.

Hopefully when some better, fresher beans arrive I can get back to some proper coffee!.

Thanks

James


----------



## beandoctor (Jul 27, 2009)

If your having to fill the basket to the max that isn't right, the grind is not fine enough. The grinder you have may not be capable of an espresso grind, many cheaper midels aren't. My advice is to buy some espresso grind coffee, measure out 7.5 grams, tamp it down well and see if you get a creme off it, you should.


----------



## jimmy (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you for suggestion, Its funny you should say that as I decided last night I would try that today, My grinder has been adjusted just below the manufacturers finest grind and used to do fine for my delonghi machine but looking at the ground product...... doesnt seem fine enough!........I feel my wallet coming out again!

James


----------



## jimmy (Jul 28, 2009)

Right...... I have made to big steps forward today. I had arrive some fresh beans from coffeebeanshop.co.uk...... fantastic service as always, and I had a tinker with my grinder so it now grinds a little finer, The result has been probably the best espresso I have ever made.... which now makes me think the pressurised PF in my old machine was merely hiding my own faults!

If anything, I'm now getting a slightly over extracted shot.

Most importantly though....... it tastes goooooooooood.

So i guess in summary two points which are very commonly known.

Fresh beans!!!!!!

Good grind!!!!!!

oh, and practice


----------

